# True Grit



## auroraborealis (May 30, 2006)

Hello to all!

Just wondering what is best for our Rocky. Should we leave him at all times a bowl of grit (2 teaspoons) or mix one teaspoon with his food twice a day.

Many thanks for your precious help!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Think most folks supply their pigeons w/grit in a separate bowl. Course it all goes to the same place, but at least you'll get an idea of the intake.

fp


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I have watched my pigeons during their feeding times and have learned what particular grains they eat first and which ones they opt to leave for later. They eat their grit when they feel they need the intake. They are pretty good at determining how much and when they need it. As feralpigeon also stated, it gives you ,he caregiver,an idea how much grit they consume.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I agree with what's been said: pigeopns should have grit separately and available at all times. They know when they need it, and just top up with it now and then. 

Another thing that is good for them is crumbled mineral block - comes in brick-shaped blocks from the pigeon suppliers, usually colored sandy or red - which contains various minerals, calcium and trace elements. Not a necessity, but ours queue up for it!

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

John_D said:


> Another thing that is good for them is crumbled mineral block - comes in brick-shaped blocks from the pigeon suppliers, usually colored sandy or red - which contains various minerals, calcium and trace elements. Not a necessity, but ours queue up for it!
> John



Yep, it is also known as pick cake (koek-in dutch) This is wonderful stuff, my birds love to pick it apart, so I leave it for them in chunks.

When it comes to grit, they definitely seem to know "when they have a need" . I have several different bowls of grit to suit everyones purpose. There is always a fight as to who gets the grit first in the morning.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

When the foster babies were hatching we were torn between leaving the grit and taking it up, just didn't know what to do so we pulled it for a couple of weeks. When we put it back in there was a frenzy for all the pigeons to get to it. I have never seen anything to equal it. Not only the foster parents but all of them. We were so worried that they would eat too much that we took it back out and then put it back in off and on during the day.

Sometimes you just don't know what is the best thing to do but I think if this ever happens again  we'll leave the grit in. I guess you have to trust them to know what is best for themselves.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> When the foster babies were hatching we were torn between leaving the grit and taking it up, just didn't know what to do so we pulled it for a couple of weeks. When we put it back in there was a frenzy for all the pigeons to get to it. I have never seen anything to equal it. Not only the foster parents but all of them. We were so worried that they would eat too much that we took it back out and then put it back in off and on during the day.
> 
> Sometimes you just don't know what is the best thing to do but I think if this ever happens again  we'll leave the grit in. I guess you have to trust them to know what is best for themselves.


Maggie, the only time we pull grit is if we are medicating with the tetracycline meds and the day we ship birds to a race. Other than that, they have grit always. When they go without it and go into that frenzy like you saw, (I've seen it too) they can eat so much that they will throw it up. (I've seen that too) I don't think they will eat more than they need if it's available all the time. The breeders will go for it just before they lay eggs and then when the babies reach about 10 days old or so, they will consume quite a bit. The only drawback is that it does make them thirsty (thats why we pull it from our racers) so they drink a lot more water, therefore pumping the babies full of water which in turn can loosen the babies droppings, but I've found by the time the babies get about 2 1/2 weeks old, the grit consumtion goes back to normal again and so do the youngsters droppings. This is just my observation in my loft.....


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks Renee, we learned our lesson!


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Honey grit in a block is the best IMO. 
Yes the Pigj will pick at it when necessary, but if you plan to release them, then 'Not so easy to get grit' is probably the best. 
I've seen my birdies peck at an exposed corner of a wall......
If they are Ferals, and you plan to release them? - Keep them as wild as you can.
Just make sure that they get enough while they are in your care, but don't make them totally dependant on you. (It is a fine line, believe me)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

alvin said:


> Honey grit in a block is the best IMO.



IMPO (In my pigeons opinions)  they seem to prefer the DUVAL pickstone, over the honey block, or some of the others I have tried. Globals is out of it at this time, as is another local pigeon product supplier, so we make do with what is available.


----------

